# Does anyone use Pinsol to get rid of Mosquitoes



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I had a customer came back and mention that he used Pinsol in a spray bottle to get rid of Mosquitoes. Never heard of doing this but he swore by it. 
Any body ever do this?


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you mean he sprayed Pine-Sol on himself?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have not heard of it. I get a very large welt from each bite. Usually about the size of an egg. I have resorted to using Off's fan activated wear it on you clip on thingy.

It does work. I'm one of those people that mosquitos find immediately and they eat me right up. One day the refill in the fan unit had gone empty and I didn't know. I got bit within about 3 min. of stepping outside! So I know it works.

On a trip to Florida when I was 18, I came home with 126 mosquito bites on me. Ever since that time, just one bite and the area just blows up.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

One bottle pinesol
One bottle murphys1/2 bottle geneeric soap

Spray bottle


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

The guy said he sprayed it in the yard and got rid of them. Swore by it.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have not heard of using pine sol, but a friend uses Lysol mouth wash in a spray bottle and it works temporarily.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I read too fast sometimes.

*Does anyone use Pistols to get rid of Mosquitoes *


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no i didn't know about the mos. but when i lived in the country and we didn't have recycle bins and would put everything in our refuse bags. someone told me to spray the bags with it and the crows etc. wouldn't come near it which turned out to be correct. ~Georgia.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

For really bad fleas, I know it will kill them. It will harm pets, do do not put on them.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Screwed up yesterday,sorry,

1 bottle cheap listerine
1/2 bottle cheap soap
I bottle pinesol

Spray around window, door jambs, around the barn


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

We used pinesol to clean out pretty much everything growing up and never had a shortage of mosquitoes. We even poured it in the cooler trailer floors, then hosed it all out and there were a lot of mosquitoes in the summer while doing that.

Maybe the pinesol is just a oil that coats the areas that the mosquitoes are breeding in? Otherwise, not sure.


----------

